# 1997 200SX ignition & door locks problem



## JumpStart1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, I just bought a 1997 200SX (se) with a manual transmission. I thought there was a problem with the keyless entry fob, so I took the battery out to test it (was fine). But it seems to have reset the sync of the keyless entry, because it doesn't work at all now. I found instructions on here how to re-program the keyless entry (insert/remove key from ignition 6 times). However this isn't working, I can't get the lights to flash, and it looks like the switch that senses when a key is inserted must be bad because my door chime doesn't work when the key is inserted (see post #19 on this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/20112-keyless-entry-remote-2.html) So I'm wondering, if I replace the ignition switch will I then be able to program a keyless entry? I was looking at a switch like this one:
IGNITION SWITCH LOCK SET NISSAN MAXIMA SENTRA 200SX i30: eBay Motors (item 360288533190 end time Sep-07-10 16:26:47 PDT)

It's double trouble for me, because the doors don't unlock with a key either, it looks like the cylinders are trashed. I check with Autozone and those can be gotten pretty cheap, about $29 for a set. If anyone can help me out here, I do appreciate it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If i remember correctly the switch can be replaced without the lock and cylinder.
the switch is attached at the rear if you see what i mean.

Get a new key cut from your VIN at a dealership. It sounds like its worn out !!!
Don't get a copy, a new key.
you will need proof of ownership so take your title with you.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i would think you can work out the wiring and make up a push button to dummy the key switch while you are working through this.

I just programed a new remote on my Pathfinder with the 6 inserts- removals and it went very easily on the first try.

I still think a new key from the key code will fix a lot of your issues.


----------



## JumpStart1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for the tips, I'll check into getting a new key. That could be the problem, as this key is pretty worn, and it actually makes a little trouble turning the ignition switch too, you have to wiggle it around a bit sometimes.


----------



## JumpStart1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

What I if I can't find the key code? I don't see it anywhere. Can I get a new key with just the VIN#?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes, take your title to the dealer, they can usually find it. 
If they cant find online in Nissan system do you know the original dealer that sold the car ( from badge on back, paper work with black plastic manual holder etc.)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I use the parts dept at courtesy and they found mine for me


----------



## JumpStart1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks. Now an update - I found the switch connections for the key sensor, I put my multimeter on it and found that if I move the key a certain way, it will activate the switch, but the door chime still doesn't kick in (maybe whatever makes the chime is out of order?). And, I cannot get the keyless to activate...it seemed to work once, when I put the ignition to ACC and pressed a button, I saw the hazard lamp go on, even tho I hadn't seen it light after moving the switch 6 times. But the remote still doesn't work (I forgot the last step to unlock, open and close driver door). I guess I'll keep trying


----------



## JumpStart1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

Another update. I finally am able to enter programming mode, and everything goes normal, but the remote still doesn't work. I have to disconnect a battery terminal for a few seconds in between each try. Then I go in, lock the doors, jiggle the key in the magic way until the hazard lamp flashes twice. Then I set the ignition to ACC, press a button on the remote, and the hazard lamp flashes twice again. Then I turn the ignition off, remove the key, but I cannot make the remote work. It's obviously functioning, as the programming mode picks up it's signal when I press a button. But it's not unlocking the doors  Is there some final step that I'm missing? Is it possible that I need a new remote?


----------



## JumpStart1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I solved this issue...I worked on it all day yesterday and couldn't figure out the problem, after I went to bed I suddenly had a revelation and sure enough, I went out this morning and tried again with my new method, and bingo, it works. I read somewhere online that opening and closing or locking and unlocking the driver door is what cancels the car out of programming mode. Apparently whatever switch or sensor that is, is not working, so the car simply was not leaving programming mode, which is also why I had to disconnect the battery each time I wanted to attempt a programming. So this morning I disconnected the battery/reconnected it, proceeded through the steps of programming the remote just like I'd done yesterday. However this time after I pressed a button once and saw the lights flash, I got out, disconnected/reconnected the battery, and that did the trick. My keyless entry is now fully active  Thanks for all your help.


----------

